

Collections (YC S12) is remaking the most basic part of the OS: The Finder - tonyx
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/14/yc-grad-collections-me-is-remaking-the-most-basic-part-of-the-os-the-finder/

======
MatthewPhillips
I wish them luck in their endeavor. My impression is another aggregator of
proprietary web services isn't a need people have. Perhaps I am wrong. Others
have tried this, albeit possibly not with the file manager angle, and it
doesn't work out. I fear it is even more difficult today than it used to be as
most web services do not want to be aggregated and fight against it.
Nevertheless, this is a YC company and I hope they succeed.

------
rwmj
I wish you better luck than Eazel:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eazel>

 _Edit:_ I didn't realize they went public with such a ridiculous business
plan. Dot com madness indeed ...
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/08/22/hertzfeld_spills_all...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2000/08/22/hertzfeld_spills_all_about_eazel/)

~~~
jfb
Ah yes. A "portal play".

 _snort_

------
larrik
OS X has become "the OS" now?

~~~
fusiongyro
Is Finder meaningfully different from the Windows Explorer, the BeOS Tracker,
GNOME's Nautilus or KDE's Dolphin, or is it actually clear from context that
every desktop OS has something like this that does the same work?

~~~
Locke1689
The real question is are they replacing Finder, or the file manager?

If file manager, then they may have a Windows version too. If not, this
becomes a Mac-focused article.

Terminology matters.

~~~
jcc80
Right - they are referencing Finder which makes me think of the Mac OS. But
then showing all the other services on their site makes me think this is
something closer to what was Greplin (now CueUp).

------
cadr
I wouldn't call "the finder" the most basic part of the OS...

~~~
samwillis
To a developer maybe not but to the average consumer the os is the layer where
their files and software are, both of which are displayed through the desktop
and the "finder" windows. They don't care and almost allways don't know about
the drivers or kernel.

~~~
jmathai
I'd argue that many (perhaps, most) people use the browser more often than the
file browser to access content they're interested in. Orders of magnitude
more, I'd think.

I don't think this app is competing against Finder as much as it is with
Chrome/Firefox/Safari.

~~~
powershop-co
It's not like there is a shortage of file management programs out there.
They're basically creating one more, and layering on a bunch of hype about how
they're doing something revolutionary

------
wingspan
I am not sure how iOS or Android handles the file system (officially), but I
do know that Windows 8 could use a clean, simple, touch-friendly File Explorer
replacement.

I don't believe that the growing scheme of ignoring the file system,
especially on mobile devices, and in some cases even forcing you to use cloud
storage (to share data between apps, for instance) is an effective solution in
the short-term.

------
spo81rty
The ability to search all the assets on my computer and from common online
services is a great idea.

------
bherms
What about Alfred or Quicksilver? How is this different and why do you need a
round of funding to support it?

------
jjtheblunt
That's a really, really OS-ignorant title.

------
jsnk
This is a great idea and I can't wait for some innovation in this area. But
two requests to founders is that don't make this a social ads crapware.

1\. Don't do any Twitter or Facebook shares or likes or bullshit of any sort
related to social. I want absolutely no garbage from Twitter or Facebook in my
local hard drive.

2\. Don't display any ads whatsoever. Price it and ask the user to buy the
software. I think Sublime Text 2 does this really well.

